# Passing the FE without an undergrad degree in engineering



## maddukes (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone passed the CBT FE (or even paper version in the past year) that didn't have an undergrad degree in engineering? I am just wondering how much of an uphill climb I am really dealing with since I have a Political Science BA and a Master's in Civil Engineering. Any positive mojo would be great - please just let me know if its feasible or not unrealisitic to pass the FE.


----------



## solomonb (Feb 1, 2014)

Dukes--- You can do this without difficulty. You have a Masters in Civil Engineering. You had to (I assume) do a lot of stem work in CE before you were able to begin your graduate program. As such, you have probably gotten all of the material needed and necessary to kill the FE exam. Go to EngineerinTrainingExam.com and sign up for the review course. You will crush it. Then go to NCEES.org and review the elements of examination on the FE exam. With both of these resources, some additional books, you should be able to pass the FE with no difficulty. Many other folks have NOT had an undergrad degree in engineering and have done well. I do assume that the program where you graduated had their BS program ABET accredited? I believe that is important.

This is totally doable-- however, check out your state licensing board regulations to see what your state requires. You can do this! Good Luck.


----------



## Peele1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I believe that most people take the FE before they graduate. Assuming, as solomonb stated, you took a lot of undergraduate STEM, including a lot of math, then you should be able to pass it, assuming that you study for it.

With a good math background, the education in Civil, and ability to pass standardized tests, it should be ok.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2014)

> I believe that most people take the FE before they graduate.




I doubt it but I'd love to see an age breakdown. I was too busy taking all these really tough senior or grad level classes and looking for a job. I took it a year after graduation.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> > I believe that most people take the FE before they graduate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say most take it before or within a year. I thought I rememeber some schools making the FE a graduation requirement....didn't have to pass but had to at least take it. At my school the university hosted the FE exam...so there were always LOTS of people taking it. Now that they don't have to host it i be the numbers drop.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Feb 11, 2014)

> I doubt it but I'd love to see an age breakdown. I was too busy taking all these really tough senior or grad level classes and looking for a job. I took it a year after graduation.




Yeah, it's too bad it's not offered during the summer. Young facile minds that are in the midst of their advanced coursework would (or should) excel on the FE exam.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 11, 2014)

maddukes, you can definitely do it. Check your state regulations and see what they require. I didn't finish my undergrad, waited to get the years of experience, passed the FE and PE. Go for it!


----------



## RT2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have a BS in Fire Science, not engineering at all (it's for fire service folks). However, I have an MS in FPE, and passed the FE first try.

I had a very hectic schedule in the months before the FE, and took the Other Disciplines FE exam. I got a hold of videos and watched them on the way to work taking public transportation. I worked through as many problems as I could, but I'm not going to say it was a lot by any means. I'm not the smartest cookie by any means, a very hands on learner we'll say.

Also, as icing on the cake, a fire alarm went off in my apartment at 2:30am the morning before, and I had to clear the air from burned veggie pasta. Had that smell in my nose the whole time. Barely slept.

Best advice I can give you is to know know know that equation manual you are given. If you can spin those equations around, which I think I'm fairly good at, and get down the basic principles of what they are asking, you'll do fine.

Best of luck!

RT


----------



## RT2 (Mar 3, 2014)

*as a disclaimer, I was just giving some good juju. It's all about knowing the fundamentals, so my colleagues say.


----------



## GusM (Mar 6, 2014)

I just passed the FE with a non-ABET degree in Construction, graduating in 1989. A looong time ago. I had to study my butt off and it took two attempts, but I did it. As previously stated, with a MS Civil, it should be cake. Good Luck.


----------



## leesv (Oct 2, 2014)

You just have to study harder on the beginning stuff like math. I don't know what topics are in civil FE, but I am sure math is in it. I saw a youtube video that a guy said he pass the FE in his sophomore year of engineering, because the review book can teach you everything you need to know. I used FE review manual from Michael R. Lindeburg


----------

